# in need of help to get rid of http://www.searchqu.com/406!!



## razzledazzleme (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, I don't really know that much about computers but i have had a few goes at trying to get rid of this malware? Searchqu.com it has basically infiltrated my brower. Had google chrome, uninstalled it and unistalled Bandoo and the Searchqu files i found but it still comes up. Also tried all options on mozilla now but still no use! Have internet explorer as well and its on there as well! Really don't know how to get rid of something that according to my computer isn't there! 
Hope someone can help me please! :1angel: <--- this is what i'm looking for lol  
Emx


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Best I can find out you have a malware problem and this forum does not work on those problems.

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here: 
NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum
After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*
If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.
Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.

BG


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

razzledazzleme - Please follow Basementgeek's suggestion in *Post#2*.

This Thread will be temp Closed for now.


----------

